# Painting my suede boots



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a pair of UGG knock offs, don't think I could do this if I had paid $150 for them, that I am painting.  Last year on Etsy I ran across a pair that was beautiful and very expensive.  I tried to get someone I know to paint them who is an artist and it just didn't work out.  So, for the artistically challenged, stencils!

I purchased some Jacquard metallic paint at JoAnns, already had the stencils and off I went.  The paints are gold, bronze and olive green, all metallic.  The first boot is sunflowers, there are 5 of them, the second boot, which I am still working on, is sunflowers and butterflies, all in the same colors.  The boots are a cool cream color.  I am loving the look.  I am proud of myself for coming up with this one.  The paint just follows the folds in the suede, no cracking.  I am going to give them a good spray of scotch guard when I am done.  I misplaced my camera some time ago, but if I can find it, I will post pics.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2011)

Would love to see pictures!


----------

